# 2005 Look 585 vs 2006-2007 Look 585



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the frames? Is there much of a difference between the HM and VHM in terms of ride quality? I know that there is a supposed weight difference, but is it really discernible?

Any comments on your ride would be great.

I am looking into purchasing a used 2005 585 (approx. 3000 miles - is that too many miles?) and would like to hear any opinions.

Thanks


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

There isn't any change on those frames, just graphics.
All 585s have VHM. The 06 just had VHM stated on the tube.

Chas can give the specifics.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

rensho said:


> There isn't any change on those frames, just graphics.
> All 585s have VHM. The 06 just had VHM stated on the tube.
> 
> Chas can give the specifics.


That's pretty much it. All 585's have VHM tubes and HM lugs, the '05's just have a different sticker on the top tube.

*[email protected]*


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

jefflimpt said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the frames? Is there much of a difference between the HM and VHM in terms of ride quality? I know that there is a supposed weight difference, but is it really discernible?
> 
> Any comments on your ride would be great.
> 
> ...



The mileage sounds like a years worth or less of riding. I just got an 06 with 4 rides on it for $1500. Id say go for it.


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

*Pulled the trigger*

Thank you to all for your comments.  

I pulled the trigger and should get the Look 585 frame in a week or so. Can't wait to build it up and throw my leg over it.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jefflimpt said:


> Thank you to all for your comments.
> 
> I pulled the trigger and should get the Look 585 frame in a week or so. Can't wait to build it up and throw my leg over it.


Cool! Be sure to show us some pics once you've had a chance to build it up.

*[email protected]*


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

jefflimpt said:


> Thank you to all for your comments.
> 
> I pulled the trigger and should get the Look 585 frame in a week or so. Can't wait to build it up and throw my leg over it.



Im actually picking mine up today. They are just wrapping it up as we speak. Today will be the maiden voyage. I cant wait. Ive been gathering all the parts for the build over the past month and it was pure torture to see it every day and not be able to ride it. But today is the day that the torture will be over. Ill post pics tonight.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I had an '05 585 but now have a 595. The only difference between the '05 and the later '06 and '07 585's is the seat post clamp. Some of the early '05 models had seat tubes that were a bit on the large side. This meant that the seat post would rock back and forth even when tightened as much as you dared. Sometimes the post would slip, which was pretty annoying in a race. Anyway, halfway through '05, Look changed the seat clamp and the problem was solved (I think). Just check your frame has the new larger collar. Chas may be able to provide pics.

SB


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

*Seatpost clamp on '05?*

Chas,

Can you tell me what the serial numbers of the seatpost clamps that has slippage problems? I should get my frame on Monday so I can check to see if this will be a problem for me. I hope not. If it is, what should I do to resolve this issue? Thanks Chas.

Jeff


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jefflimpt said:


> Chas,
> 
> Can you tell me what the serial numbers of the seatpost clamps that has slippage problems? I should get my frame on Monday so I can check to see if this will be a problem for me. I hope not. If it is, what should I do to resolve this issue? Thanks Chas.
> 
> Jeff


There are a couple of different seatclamps that came on the 585s. The current one has a squared profile and the old one has a rounded profile. If your frame arrives with the old clamp, PM me your address and I'll put a new one in the mail for you.

*[email protected]*


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

*My 585 all built up!!*

Well I finally got my 585 all built up with the parts my Roubaix. I hope to get in a good ride on Friday or Saturday. Thanks for all the feedback and opinions. I am very happy with the build and frame so far. Very smooth riding down the block. 

Chas - do I have the new or old seatpost? (see pic)

Lastly, there is a pic of my TCR advanced (for fun).

Enjoy - I welcome any comments on either bike.

Thanks again.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

jefflimpt said:


> Chas - do I have the new or old seatpost? (see pic)


Nice looking bike. I really liked those red and black ones. That's the old seat clamp. PM me your address and I'll get a new one in the mail for you.

*[email protected]*


----------

